# Bragança-nevão de 1969



## Brigantia (9 Jul 2009 às 23:37)

Boas, por sorte encontrei na net estes vídeos do nevão de 1969. Não podia deixar de partilhar... 




Imagens fantásticas da cidade


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2009 às 00:20)

Bom achado


----------



## Z13 (10 Jul 2009 às 01:12)

Excelentes!!!

Mesmo modificadas, deu para reconhecer muitas zonas! 

O 1º vídeo foi capturado na estrada do turismo, e o segundo, na estrada da sra da serra!

Históricos!




P.S. - daqui a 40 anos hão-de existir outros malucos a descobrir e a comentar os vídeos que por aqui fizemos!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2009 às 01:15)

Que fantástico achado *Brigantia*!

São imagens espectaculares e nostálgicas. Um nevão a sério!


----------



## João Soares (10 Jul 2009 às 02:07)

Uau ! Magníficos vídeos! 

Bragança tem sempre o seu encanto natural !


----------



## trepkos (10 Jul 2009 às 03:08)

WOW 

Ao menos naquele tempo ainda existiam limpa neves 

Digam-me uma coisa os Brigantinos, naquele tempo era comum nevar mais e com mais intensidade que agora?


----------



## Veterano (10 Jul 2009 às 08:31)

Nas estradas cheias de neve, os todo-o-terreno da época eram os Citroen Dyane, com pneus estreitos e chassi elevado, conseguiam maravilhas em locais impensáveis!

  Sem dúvida um nevão espectacular, talvez a acumulação de vários nevões sucessivos, na época o frio era mais intenso, caía geada e a neve perdurava mais tempo.


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2009 às 09:13)

Directamente do baú! Grande descoberta


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2009 às 09:32)

Grande achado 

A serra da Nogueira estava com uma boa acumulação.


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 09:42)

muito fixe


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2009 às 12:55)

Mas que relíquia, Brigantia! 




Z13 disse:


> P.S. - daqui a 40 anos hão-de existir outros malucos a descobrir e a comentar os vídeos que por aqui fizemos!!!!!!!



Pode ser que até lá caía algo semelhante.
Depois vamos todos fazer ski para Bragança!


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2009 às 14:43)

Muito bons videos


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2009 às 20:23)

Delicioso! 
Penso que a ausência de cor lhe dá outro encanto...


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2009 às 14:07)

Boa descoberta!!!!


----------



## belem (11 Jul 2009 às 16:58)

Bastante interessante!!


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 20:19)

Muito bom. Houve mais nevões desse género desde essa data?


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2009 às 16:23)

Grade relíquia!  Deve ter sido em finais de Fevereiro.



Skizzo disse:


> Muito bom. Houve mais nevões desse género desde essa data?



Na maior parte dos anos, em alguns invernos vários desse tipo. Mas nesta década as acumulações têm sido fracas. A acumulação na cidade nesse ano parece ter sido boa, mas nada de excepcional. A julgar pela reanálise, 1969 parece ter sido um bom ano de neve.


----------



## pedrojoper (17 Jul 2009 às 12:09)

He he! Este pessoal sonha com neve até em Julho! Bom vídeo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

Parabéns por estas fantásticas descobertas. 

Apesar de ter sido há 40 anos, alguns sítios parecem inalterados, como a fonte das estalactites.

Apenas por curiosidade, essa não é a mesma fonte que se encontra relativamente perto do BragançaShopping ?

Há ainda outra perto do restaurante/pizzaria A Gôndola, que visitei na famosa viagem que fizemos (eu, o André, o Gil e o João Soares) a Bragança, naquele fim-de-semana em Janeiro.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Ago 2009 às 16:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Apenas por curiosidade, essa não é a mesma fonte que se encontra relativamente perto do BragançaShopping ?





Exactamente, mas essa zona da cidade mudou muito principalmente após a construção da Av. Sá Carneiro e depois da construção do Teatro Municipal.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Ago 2009 às 16:20)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Apesar de ter sido há 40 anos, alguns sítios parecem inalterados, como a fonte das estalactites.



Essa imagem da fonte vai-se repetindo, agora menos vezes após a remodelação da mesma ,pois , agora a água circula muito mais que antigamente...

Mesmo assim ainda é possível, por vezes, ver a fonte assim...


----------



## SnowMan (16 Dez 2009 às 02:19)

pedrojoper disse:


> He he! Este pessoal sonha com neve até em Julho! Bom vídeo!





A propósito e por falares de sonhar com *neve em Julho *aproveito para interrogar se alguém tem referências ou registos sobre uma vaga de frio e nevão com alguma acumulação, durante a 1ª quinzena desse mês, entre os anos de 1958 a 1968, que pelo menos se verificou nos cumes das *Serras do Alvão e Padrela*?
Por certo terá também nevado a altitudes superiores noutros pontos do país.
Esse episódio foi testemunhado por meu avô que todos os anos passava essa quinzena em Vidago, e donde me recordo dele telefonar dizendo que estava um frio enorme e que via neve nessas serras.
O hotel onde se hospedava só abria a 1 de Julho e nesse dia lá estava ele para fazer o seu tratamento de 15 dias nas termas, pelo que o período do mês não falha...resta saber o ano!
Saliento que ele sabia bem o que era neve pois, embora residisse no Porto, durante toda o ano se deslocava todas as semanas conduzindo o seu automóvel a uma propriedade de família próximo de Macedo de Cavaleiros, atravessando naturalmente o Marão e demais zonas montanhosas.
Seria curioso obter mais informações desde episódio raro  !


----------

